# 3D



## bmd1023 (Apr 25, 2007)

Anybody know of any 3D courses close to Grand Haven to shoot?


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

If you are looking for indoor:
Grand Valley Sporting Goods - Allendale
Blendon Pines Sporting Clays - Allendale
Long Range Archery -DART system- Twin Lakes

Outdoor:
Blendon Pines Sporting Clays - Allendale

There's a Dan's Archery in GH but I'm not sure if they have lanes or not...

There's probably more that I've missed but that's all i can think of for now.


----------



## bmd1023 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------

